# installation d'un apple tv



## vermand (23 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,je suis allez sur votre forum pour voir si ma question avait  était posée ,3 résultats mais ils ne correspondent pas a mon problème

Je viens d'acheter un apple tv, une fois connecte a ma tv par dmi , connecte en 220v et connecte en wifi , suis-je oblige de prendre un compte avec i- tunes ? car je veux simplement avoir la page de mon pc sur ma télé... ( mal voyant ) .. pour travailler sur ma télé ......faut-il paramétrer mon ordi "dans système " si c'est le cas pouvez-vous me piloter pour la config

je crois qu'une icône doit être présente pour basculer l'image de mon pc sur ma télé
Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses 
Mr VERMAND


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord quelle version de l'Apple TV ?

Et oui vous avez besoin d'un compte iTunes.

Pour utiliser AirPlay sur votre PC, vous aurez besoin d'un logiciel comme AirParrot.


----------



## vermand (23 Mai 2014)

OK merci beaucoup CORENTIN je vais chercher qui vend ce logiciel
Vermand


----------

